# European Stocks



## jank (29 November 2012)

Does anyone here invest in the european stock market. Appears to be quite cheap at the moment and although there is lots of unknowns in the EU economy at the moment there are still some world class large cap global companies based there that will continue to do well.
E.g. Nestle


----------



## CanOz (29 November 2012)

jank said:


> Does anyone here invest in the european stock market. Appears to be quite cheap at the moment and although there is lots of unknowns in the EU economy at the moment there are still some world class large cap global companies based there that will continue to do well.
> E.g. Nestle




I don't but its certainly easy enough to buy and sell EU equities through Interactive Brokers.

CanOz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 March 2022)

jank said:


> Does anyone here invest in the european stock market. Appears to be quite cheap at the moment and although there is lots of unknowns in the EU economy at the moment there are still some world class large cap global companies based there that will continue to do well.
> E.g. Nestle



My apologies for taking so long to reply. 

With the present crisis in Ukraine, a European crash separate from World markets is quite a possibility. 

Especially banks. 

This may impact Australian banks such as MQG, CBA and the smaller. 

Quoting from @bigdog post on US Markets overnight. 



> Trading on the Moscow exchange remained closed Thursday. Russia’s ruble lost another 15% against the U.S. dollar and is worth less than 1 cent. It has plunged since Western governments imposed sanctions that cut off much of Russia’s access to the global financial system.
> 
> The exposure and overlap that U.S. markets have to Russia is relatively low. The real risk is the exposure that European banks have to Russia, Young said.
> 
> ...




gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 March 2022)

Just pulled up a graph of some representative indexes for last month and then 3 months:

ASX All ordinaries  XAO : +0.24% .......... -3.10%
FTSE top 100 stox  F100 : -7.73% .......... -4.65%
Europe Hedge ETF HEUR : -11.04% ..... -13.17%

ASX, basically flat with some ex-dividends maybe even up a % or 2; HEUR started falling and has been gaining speed; F100 held for a while but slipping last 2 weeks (it did have a strong Jan while the other 2 dropped in that month)

Not sophisticated, but there y'all go


----------

